# Western Basin Spring Gathering



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Western Basin Spring Gathering (WBSG) we have been discussing is starting to take shape.



This Gathering will take place at Turtle Creek Marina and Campground. Please understand that it is not sponsored or sanctioned by Ohio Game Fishing, it is simply a friendly gathering which you may elect to attend. 



The planned dates are April 21st and 22nd, 2007. Camping is available but water and restroom facilities may or may not be available dependent on weather. Everything was operational last year by the selected dates but there is no guarantee. 



Daily Campsite fee with electricity.$17

Daily Campsite fee without electricity$12

Launch fee (daily)$5

Dry Dock (overnight)...$5 

Dock (in water overnight includes launch)..$15



Turtle Creek is not currently open for business. We will advise you when they will be available for reservations.



Turtle Creek is a very friendly marina and campground. We trust that those staying here will accept and honor the rules that are part of the rental agreement which can be sent to you separately. Please provide your regular E-Mail address. 



Additional information regarding the WBSG will be posted as more detailed plans are developed.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

count rex and i in...never been to turtle before !!! :B :B 
p.s. campsite w/electric and overnight dock!!
p.s.s. this ISNT the place shorty was describing is it??


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Het like I already said team REBEL is in regardless if we spend the night or not.The campground is only fifty-eight miles fro my front door.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Het,
I will be there for sure weather permitting. Don't know if I will have an extra seat or not, will keep you advised!!  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

for those of us with older folk in their party who cant camp but would still like to participate, is there any lodging near the camp ground.

i did a search for turtle creek marina then for turtle creek campground and fenwick marina came up both times. is this the same place...thanks.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Count me and my dad in too! We have no boat and are looking for 2 open seats.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ez bite ya that is the same place i believe i think its in oak harbor if i remember the closest hotel is in port clinton if you want to stay there its about 20 min or so drive i may be out depending if we drop the boat in by then i hope it is in by then wish we were doing this in first part of may i know it would be in by then


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry, I won't be able to make those dates, I'm working the afternoon shift. I'm off the weekend before that(April 13th to the 15th) and will be fishing that weekend, weather permitting. I've had prety good luck out there the last couple years fishing that area in the spring and summer. 

Stinger


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I was able to stay at Camp Perry last year. West of Port Clinton and rates aren't bad. Accomadations had refrigator, bath ,small kitchen,TV, air condition if you need one in April. Different prices for number of people who needed a bed. They have a web site. I liked the fact they had a guard on the gate so not everyone got in.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fisherman419 said:


> Count me and my dad in too! We have no boat and are looking for 2 open seats.



As the time gets closer, we will be taking a head count, and see who has open seats on their boats, and also how many boatless fishermen would like to participate. In the first thread about the gathering, there were plenty of guys with boats that said that they will have them.

I hate to leave anyone at the dock that wants to fish. I'm sure everyone feels the same.


I don't think Fenwick MarinA, and Turtle Creek Marina are one and the same, but I could be wrong. I'll check and make sure.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

These are two different marina's and campgrounds. They are on opposite sides of Turtle Creek.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in if someone has an open seat.
I have done the reef bite hundreds of times,but my boat is a little on the small side unless the weather is perfect.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I certainly would take fellow boatless members with me. I have a couple of rules, you MUST smoke and drink! lol If we are jig fishing probably could take two, if trolling, only one. I think if you show up you got a lot better chance of fishing than if you don't.  Got to stock up on those secret lures.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

can someone post a web link to turtle??? cant find one   
p.s. i MAY have a seat if you dont mind small fishing area...19'cuddy


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey het is turtle creek rt. 2 .or is it over by oak horber


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> I think if you show up you got a lot better chance of fishing than if you don't.



That's true, you can't catch fish on the couch, but I would hate to see twenty two guys show up to fill a dozen seats. That's why I would like to do a headcount of empty seats, and boatless fishermen to fill them.

I know that I will be doing a morning trip out to the reefs, then go out again after lunch. We could rotate the empty seats with different fishermen, know what I mean.

I will have at least one empty seat, maybe two. I don't mind things being a tad tight on the boat in order to get guys out fishing.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> hey het is turtle creek rt. 2 .or is it over by oak horber


Turtle Creek is off of Humphrey Rd, off of rt 2.

The address is:

Turtle Creek
6338 N Humphrey Rd
Oak Harbor, OH 43449


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> That's true, you can't catch fish on the couch, but I would hate to see twenty two guys show up to fill a dozen seats. That's why I would like to do a headcount of empty seats, and boatless fishermen to fill them.
> 
> I know that I will be doing a morning trip out to the reefs, then go out again after lunch. We could rotate the empty seats with different fishermen, know what I mean.
> 
> I will have at least one empty seat, maybe two. I don't mind things being a tad tight on the boat in order to get guys out fishing.


It never fails that as the weekend event nears, some will cancel, backout, etc...happened to me a few times last year...I may have one open seat on my boat and will gladly take someone in need...however, I am still making plans for this. Although we are all buzzing with excitment now and I get commitments from my buddies, I also know from past experiances, a few on the list will bail out...Het is right in that a head count of boat seat vacancies/guys needing seats close to launch date makes the most sense.

I too will lean on the crowded side if it helps someone get on the lake. I just won't know until the 11th hour.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am hoping to attend this event to learn the spring method of Erie eye's with you guys. I go out of Turtle Creek June/Jul but never tried the spring fishing off the reefs. I live close enough to trailer in/out for the day's (Findlay). The Maumee river run generally peaks around April 10th so this will be just right, to clear the river water out of my boat. But as always it depends on the wind, I have a 17 ft boat and will pester the hell out of you big guys. But the bigger fish will come to those closest to the water or at least that is what has been true in the past. I look forword to learning the spring bite with you pro's.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are coming up with your boat and have never fished the Western Basin Reef Complex, you SHOULD invest in a chart of the area as some of the reefs can get very shallow and eat a lower unit. Study the chart and use a GPS if you have one.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

ok .that must be turtle cove on rt.2 . and finwick is farther up rt . 2 .we usetogo there back in the 80 s . i think that finwick is the nisest camp of all ive been to .and the beat deal , and more room . but any way count me in we mite have for 1 or 2 .


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Count me in, so long as it isnt 5 footers out there. 16' Lund Mr. Pike will at least one open seat maybe two. 

Is there anywhere to hike around there?

Is anyone bringing wife / g/f who doesnt fish and will be staying at campsite to camp or hike?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya you got the marsh areas to hike in turtle creek and megangie (sp) i am sure there are more within a short drive


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Kelleys Island glacial grooves is a hike we have not gotten to yet as a family


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If I can get out with the family, I'll be there. The wife won't fish, but she'll be happy to sit around the camper. I' ll plan on bringing my boat, but at 16' with a little 9.9 for go, it's only a 1 to 2 mile boat in the best of conditions.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the magee marsh is a good hike too and the crane creek st.pk. lot of waterfowl to see at that time too.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

Used to be a marina called Turtle Point that rented a couple cabins years ago. Might try to look them up and check them out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya crain creek thats what i ment


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pencil me in for this one guys,
I be there no matter if outing or not.
I have full boat with 3 people aboard.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> the magee marsh is a good hike too and the crane creek st.pk. lot of waterfowl to see at that time too.


The Eagles will be nesting too, but not sure how close they'll let you get.

I'm going to mark this on the calendar. My only concern is the temps. I have an I/O with raw water cooling. It's a PITA to drain the block so I'd really prefer not taking her out until night temps are stable above freezing.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

As of today, planning on coming up, but will be staying on S. Bass Island with a group I work with. As I am a guest in this group, I do not have very many details as of yet. Do not know where Turtle Creek is from S. Bass and the reefs that you are referring to.
KYBOB


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Just for the record guys and not to add more confusion...Turtle creek is in fact a creek that is home to several different marina's/camp grounds. Fenwick and Turtle creek are both located on Turtle creek along with a couple of others which I will not name to avoid more confusion. 
I can possibly make double trips a day if folks want to get out that don't have the means to do so. Just send me A PM and we'll go from there.

The purple hair jigs are good for the early season bite, but don't limit yourself to just that one bait. Twister-tails in various colors, blades baits and a few others along those lines can take fish too.
Trolling cranks a little further out northeast of the range can be productive also...now that's just too much information.  

I'm out...!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im looking forward to attending. I'm going to try my 15' Yarcraft with 48 hp on Erie for the first time. Of course this all depends on the weather. I figure if the waves are 3 feet or over then I can fish in the bay. I'd then like to try for some of Erie's most underfished commodity, largemouth bass.

I'm trying to get a kicker motor lined up before the outing. Having friends nearby though will make it a lot less harrowing for the maiden voyage. 

ps I'll bring a tow rope


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

sounds great i should be able to make it no 07 calander to pencil it on yet but some dates are easily remembered. i should also have a open seat i owe a buddy a fishin trip but if we are jigging shere should still be an open seat.
________
HAWAII MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## Perch Snatcher (Mar 29, 2006)

Inland Marina is also on Turtle Creek, next to Fenwick. They offer camping and full service (bait, etc.). All three marinas are off Rt. 2 about 12 mi. west of PC. Fenwick has the best ramps, nice showers (takes about 6-8 quarters) and camping. Last spring we stayed in PC at the Super 8 for around $50.00/night. 

For the small boat owners, there were plenty of 2003 fish just out of the mouth of Turtle in 12-13 ft. last spring. Lamberjacks gas dock and bait is at the mouth under the overpass. Across the creek is Turtle Creek Marina with cabins and a trailer or two that are reasonable. I have fished out of Fenwick for 20+ years and found it convenient not only to the reefs but also to the area around West Sister, the gravel pit and the shipping channel into Maumee bay. The beach area at Crane Creek is a great spot only 3 mi west and A can also produces. This is definitely the place to be be April. Please PM me @ [email protected] if I can help or post on OGF. I will be there with my brother and may have (1) seat open (19' Lund).


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looking forward to this, should be a good time, should we do some friendy wagering on biggest fish, longest 5, anything like that? Het I am sure you got some iders.

Who's in for the nudy bar. LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> If you are coming up with your boat and have never fished the Western Basin Reef Complex, you SHOULD invest in a chart of the area as some of the reefs can get very shallow and eat a lower unit. Study the chart and use a GPS if you have one.


Also make sure you set your depth alarm on your fishfinder so you have some time to put the brakes on.
Bob


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Looking forward to this, should be a good time, should we do some friendy wagering on biggest fish, longest 5, anything like that? Het I am sure you got some iders.
> 
> Who's in for the nudy bar. LOL


Did the limit increase for next spring from 4 to 5?? 

You're not talking about that nudy bar east on Rt. 2, just south of Davis Besse? The fish trough at the marina would be more enchanting, lol!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Did the limit increase for next spring from 4 to 5??
> 
> You're not talking about that nudy bar east on Rt. 2, just south of Davis Besse? The fish trough at the marina would be more enchanting, lol!



Limit is still 4 and I think Kev is referring to Diamonds Gentlemans Club up the road a bit and not the Pink / Purple Clam Shack !


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

bobk said:


> Also make sure you set your depth alarm on your fishfinder so you have some time to put the brakes on.
> Bob


Honestly, most those reefs come up so quick, putting on your breaks might be the worst thing you could do and your best bet at doing some dammage since it would drop your transom and rear hull to it's deepest point in the water. 

Anyone who has a GPS should put the reef coordinates in and set warning signals for crib and possibly toussaint so that they go off when you are within a .10 mile distance of them or so. It could be a life and/or boat saver. Just a good precaution.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Limit is still 4 and I think Kev is referring to Diamonds Gentlemans Club up the road a bit and not the Pink / Purple Clam Shack !


Whewww! Allright, I'm in!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Diamonds Gentlemans --yes this place is awesome, I went there with some other co anglers when I was fishing the FLW Erie Tour Tourney, great time and the woman where smokin, I've been to my fair share of places too. 

We pulled into the pink barn joint, Miss Piggy got out of a mini van to open the doors, we took one look laughed and sped away, I left Diamonds with 2 visors and 2 mugs time well spent. LOL 

Well yes the limit is 4 but there are more than 1 person's on the boat so having a boat bring in 5 is not a problem.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Anyone who has a GPS should put the reef coordinates in and set warning signals for crib and possibly toussaint so that they go off when you are within a .10 mile distance of them or so. It could be a life and/or boat saver. Just a good precaution.


If you have a GPS unit with the ability to take a map chip the reefs are all shown along with all of the depth contour lines. I use the Navionics Gold chip and really like it for Erie. I don't necessarily trust the depth displayed on the chip but if it says there is 3-4' I know it could be only 1' and proceed accordantly


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For this area a chip is a must, I fished Niargra reef one time and I could see bottom, pretty scary stuff knowing guys are rippin through at 50 mph. The depth contours seem to be pretty right on, at least with the chip and lowrance unit's that I fished the area with. You do need to be extra carefull when around the reef tops, I think there are only a couple spots you really need to watch for, get a paper map and always know where you are if you do not have a chip for your gps unit. 

http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/denied/map.jpg

Here is a link to the area map and gps numbers.

http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/denied/gps.HTM


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

For those of us who need #'s.http://www.lake-erie-fishing-reports.com/waypoints.htm


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a set of charts and GPS#'s for the Turtle Creek, Reef area.

I can make charts like this of any area in North/South America. With GPS #'s



Larry


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lepatt...those are NICE Maps. I like them and for sure worth printing, thanks.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> for those of us with older folk in their party who cant camp but would still like to participate, is there any lodging near the camp ground


EZ Bite, check these guys out. I don't know where the cabins are, but the baitshop is right across the street from Turtle Marina. I've spoken to dave on the phone. Sounds like a really nice guy.



http://www.happyhookerbaitandtackle.com/lodging.asp


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the maps. Being one that has never been there in my own boat I need all the help I can get  I know I have lots to learn but a few trips like this should help. Really looking forward to it. 
I'll be there with my Brother for sure.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Team Got One will be there ready to rock!!! Just made my reservations today. Should be a great time!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Glad you're gonna make it, Steve. You might as well send me your $5 for the 'Big Fish Contest' now.


Can't wait to see everyone up there.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Should we do seperate trolling and casting fish pots. You could enter one or the other or both! Since Casters wont touch the females the trollers will?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A word of caution regarding the storage of more than a single days catch. 

Turtle Creek offers freezer space for your fillets at ten cents a pound. This service will allow you to have your previous day's limit close at hand without violating the quarter mile daily limit rule. I spoke to the ODNR and was advised that keeping the fish in a commercial location and being able to prove the date of catch will suffice as proof.

The fishing at this time of year can be fantastic and I have seen more than one individual receive a citation for over limit as well as double dipping. The ODNR are present at various locations so be sure to count your fish.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Should any of you be interested a deer hunting friend owns a cabin just 4 or 5 cabins away from Lamberjacks on Turtle Creek. It is on the lake shore, not a huge place but looks nice, I would think the rent would be pretty cheap. I am not sure how many it sleeps but would imagine around 6, I also have no idea how much it rents for as I live close enough to drive in and out to Erie all summer, if you need his number or address send me a e mail. 
Beats sleeping on the ground.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone put a menu together for this yet?
Or are we going to eat all the fish toted in.
I throw in a Deer Roast for one nights worth of chow.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

That's good to know shortdrift. I also was wondering how would a odnr officer react to us going out twice in a day. Even though we don't keep a second limit for ourselves, they might be suspicious. Say I took two boatless members out in the am, got our limits, and were checked. Than I take two different members out in pm, and keep two limits, and get checked again. Although I am breaking no laws, it would be up to the officer because he doesn't know who was with me in the am. My explanation to him will sound lame at best. Maybe we should keep a log book with the names and #'s of the people we take out? Any idea's?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

When the time is closer we should just place a call to that district's office and tell them OGF is getting together at X and explain the situation and we plan on doing alot of catching and just want to be 100% sure on every rule and aspect around it, they should let us know the best way to procede. plus they know we will be there so they might mess with us less once they see all the OGF hats, stickers, shirts. etc. I haven't had any run ins with anybody of that nature so it's hard for me to say but I know better safe than sorry is always a good rule to stand by they should be able to shoot us straight.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck. We've talked to many people before about this same topic, and you get a different answer with each person you talk to. The law is just a little too foggy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> That's good to know shortdrift. I also was wondering how would a odnr officer react to us going out twice in a day. Even though we don't keep a second limit for ourselves, they might be suspicious. Say I took two boatless members out in the am, got our limits, and were checked. Than I take two different members out in pm, and keep two limits, and get checked again. Although I am breaking no laws, it would be up to the officer because he doesn't know who was with me in the am. My explanation to him will sound lame at best. Maybe we should keep a log book with the names and #'s of the people we take out? Any idea's?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I spoke with an Officer and he said to label and date your fillet packages as well as get a signed receipt from the commercial location. I plan on doing this as well as keeping a log signed by those I had out in the morning.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> When the time is closer we should just place a call to that district's office and tell them OGF is getting together at X and explain the situation and we plan on doing alot of catching and just want to be 100% sure on every rule and aspect around it, they should let us know the best way to procede. plus they know we will be there so they might mess with us less once they see all the OGF hats, stickers, shirts. etc. I haven't had any run ins with anybody of that nature so it's hard for me to say but I know better safe than sorry is always a good rule to stand by they should be able to shoot us straight.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Refer to the previous post. The suggestions contained therein were from our district office.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

For anyone who is boatless I will be up also. I can take people out. This should be a great time to meet new people and might even learn more about fishing the spring reef bit.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

WalleyeGuy said:


> Anyone put a menu together for this yet?
> Or are we going to eat all the fish toted in.
> I throw in a Deer Roast for one nights worth of chow.



With the amount of people that are showing interest, I think it would be easiest for each group to bring their own chow. Maybe each group could donat a fish or two, and we could have a group fish fry Saturday evening.

I'll be bringing a grill, and a couple propane burners. I'm going to keep my menu pretty simple, burgers and dogs, and maybe some wings, with some pre made side dishes, like poptato/macaroni salad and the like.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Shortdrift,
You mention a 1/4 mile rule. What is that exactly? 
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Shortdrift,
> You mention a 1/4 mile rule. What is that exactly?
> Thanks,
> Ron



I may be wrong, but I believe that any fish harvested over your 'daily limit', considered your 'posession limit', must be kept at least a quarter mile away from the waters in which they were taken.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe that any fish harvested over your 'daily limit', considered your 'posession limit', must be kept at least a quarter mile away from the waters in which they were taken.


I believe you are correct. I saw some guys from that state up north getting tickets for this last year. Never heard of it until that day.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

It wouldn't pay then to say at a cottage or motel near the lake then would it?
Ron


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> It wouldn't pay then to say at a cottage or motel near the lake then would it?
> Ron


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Freezing at ten cents a pound solves your problem.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> With the amount of people that are showing interest, I think it would be easiest for each group to bring their own chow. Maybe each group could donat a fish or two, and we could have a group fish fry Saturday evening.
> 
> I'll be bringing a grill, and a couple propane burners. I'm going to keep my menu pretty simple, burgers and dogs, and maybe some wings, with some pre made side dishes, like poptato/macaroni salad and the like.



I agree...it would be too difficult to coordinate a menu with the amount of people coming and going...I don't mind tossing in something for a group deal, but primary meals I will keep seperate and eat on my own schedule...Since it takes me so long to put fish in the boat, you pros will have eaten, taken a siesta and crackin' the next round of cocktails before I find my way off the lake!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just want to fish, my freezer can only hold so much, jiggin for fun then off to look for the 14+ pounder off the reefs on the flats, I look at it as more of a hunting mission.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

K gonfishin,
What determines when you quit fishin for fun and go after the 14+ pounders?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

When the boat shadows, motor noises, and idiots crusing at 3/4 throttle in 4' of water on top of the reefs chase the walleyes off, it's time to start trolling.

Usually about 7 am.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I just want to fish, my freezer can only hold so much, jiggin for fun then off to look for the 14+ pounder off the reefs on the flats, I look at it as more of a hunting mission.


we still have lots of walleye in the freezer(s). we will be trophy hunting too. still need that double digit eye..i'd love to get my mother hooked into one.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Het hit the nail right on the head, jig first thing in the morning, after 7,8 or 9 depending on how crazy it is out there it turns into bumper boats, I would rather go on snotty day with 3-4 that keeps some of the little boats off the water, plus it is so hard to sit there and jig up little walleye when I can be trolling up the biggest fish in the world that time of year...it's trophy time, I have caught numerous 10's and this fall took a 11 1/2 I have to beat all my buddies and my own personal best and nail that 13 or bigger. I'm after it and have been really bad, sometimes when I got trolling I am not about the numbers I want big fish. With all the night fishing I do I really enjoy fishing for the big girls during the day.


Fishing is always fun jiggin, driftin or trolling.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I just want to fish, my freezer can only hold so much, jiggin for fun then off to look for the 14+ pounder off the reefs on the flats, I look at it as more of a hunting mission.


Isn't it all fun?? I think so!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Of course it's all fun, not catching is even fun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Of course it's all fun, not catching is even fun.


   not catching fun?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Well I don't know about 10 hours of it, but I enjoy fishing no matter what just being on the water and on the boat is a good time, anytime spent with good friends is the best time I could ask for, always worth it.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Amen to all of that K


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Well I don't know about 10 hours of it, but I enjoy fishing no matter what just being on the water and on the boat is a good time, anytime spent with good friends is the best time I could ask for, always worth it.


aint always catching but being on the water with pals is good for all!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> aint always catching but being on the water with pals is good for all!!!!!!!!


I totally agree Wave. I have had a blast at times and never caught anything worth talking about, but still had a great day.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've had some of the best days on the water and didn't catch anything at all. iIt happens, not so much anymore but when I was learning it did and man we have had so many good memorable trips it makes me head spin thinking about it. 

I am just lucky and fortunate that I can fish as much as I do and I have what I have just being able to fish is the best thing in the world I think the only thing that is just as satisfying is when I close a big contract at work. Both fishing and work is very rewarding one way or another. I love it.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I 2nd that Kgone...... look forward to meeting everyone in april!!!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

i think we sould all donate owr walleye cheeks and open a sushi bar.  

man i cant what


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyy.''''' 

where did every body go.????


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They're packing.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL that is a good one Het. I guess I am behind. Still thinking about how bad I wanna get that boat out!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

picked some purple vibee's ..... getting ready..... ..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hey Frank, did you have any success on Vibees last year? ShortDrift said he couldn't catch squat with them last spring.

Just wondering.

I've been tying up a lot of jigs lately. Still adding to my huge list of the crap I need to drag out come springtime.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hey Frank, did you have any success on Vibees last year? ShortDrift said he couldn't catch squat with them last spring.


Same here...even purple one's...! But I guess you never know what the next year will bring.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Frank did catch some on the vibee's, I caught more on the purple hair jigs I tried green and got nothing, or I just jig better than Frank. who knows, one other guys with us was catching on heddon clown 1/4 oz. I think I outfished everyone though, probably due to the stinger hooks on the jigs nothing on the blade baits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Thinking of going over Easter weekend for a little pre outting fishing. If anyone is interesting I will be going weather depending up over that weekend sometime.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a a few days last spring where nothing but vibes would work. I also had one day that started out great on pimples and lead heads and then just died off. Eventually i switched over to a clown vibe and instantly they were back on. You just never know what they'll want, so you just have to take it all. I dont know about the rest of you but im ready to get on some hard water! Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anybody "cast and slowely retrieve" the hair jigs? I fish vertical,
but have sometimes noticed my father-inlaw, kicked my A$$ several
times "throwing and retrieving", anybody else use this method?

Jack

COOLERKING on 79


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

COOLERKING79 said:


> Anybody "cast and slowely retrieve" the hair jigs? I fish vertical,
> but have sometimes noticed my father-inlaw, kicked my A$$ several
> times "throwing and retrieving", anybody else use this method?
> 
> ...


If the drift is slow I will cast, pop the jig off the bottom, reel up the slack and repeat. Only if the vertical jigging is not working. Prior to popping the jig back off the bottom, slightly lift up the rod tip to feel the jig or more pressure (walleye). The eyes love picking the jig off the bottom. I definitely get more snags using this presentation though.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

This is the only presentation I have ever used. Cast down wind, pop off bottom, let settle, reel up slack, and pop again. Any extra weight equals walleye. Keep rod as high as possible and reel to set hook. Sometimes working the swing seems to work as well. Personally is the only presentation I use. 

Does putting a vibee over the side and just drifting it give it enough action to catch any fish?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

woodworker2001 said:


> Does putting a vibee over the side and just drifting it give it enough action to catch any fish?


Personally I have not had much success with Vibees but I have seen guys on other boats cleaning house with them. I have an entire takle box full of them and can count on one hand how many fish I have caught on them. I guees I need to get out there with someone who knows how to fish with them so I can learn "the secret" !


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've walleye fished for quite a few years now (for me) probably a solid 15. I worked charter boats and I worked tournaments. In all those years and the work, all I've really done is cast, jig and some drifting. The boat I bought last year is set up pretty good for trolling and I got all the gear at the end of last season. I'm really looking forward to learning that sport this season. That's some of the most fun, learning something new and perfecting it your own way. Casting and jigging seems second nature most days, like I don't even think until that fish is on the end of the hook. I'm really looking forward to learning the art of trolling. I hope to learn a lot from you guys out there and maybe even get out with some of you to get down the basics and pick up some tricks.

Now back to tying harness's and making jigs, see you'all at TC.

Fish on!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Although I can image what they look like, can anyone post a pic or two of the different types of purple hair jigs they had success with, including sizes and head types, ie, round, minnow, stand up, etc? I typically troll and have only had marginal success jigging (at Erie)...so I want to stock up for the spring outing...and I figured I better do that soon since all you locals will have cleaned out the tackle shops up there by the time us out-of-towners arrive!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here are the ones that are sold at the baitshops around the lake


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Het, I'll have to stock up!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've been tying up a lot of jigs lately. Still adding to my huge list of the crap I need to drag out come springtime.


Thanks for the pics...are those similar to the ones you make?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here are a couple that I've made.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

COOLERKING79 said:


> Anybody "cast and slowely retrieve" the hair jigs? I fish vertical,
> but have sometimes noticed my father-inlaw, kicked my A$$ several
> times "throwing and retrieving", anybody else use this method?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I use this method for the early spring bite more then the vertical jig. Seems to be more productive and covers more area.  

Also, a floating jig-head tipped with a minnow behind a bottom bouncer serves as a secondary method to pick up a fish or two.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when i wade for walleye at mosquito in the shallows we use a jig tipped with a minnow. do you think this method will work for reef walleye? what about jig and twister tail. is another method we use at mosquito. we also cast deep diving cranks and tick them off the bottom. this seems to pick up the bigger eyes. 

hook, your bottom bouncer method killed them for us this last year off vermilion, except we used 1/2 crawler and floating harness. think that would work on the deeper reefs? we had a stiff NW wind the day it really worked best.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found the Hair Jig to consistently be the most effective. The Vib-E will at times out perform the Hair Jig but not that often as it has in the past. I usually cast and retrieve in a timed pumping motion while making sure to raise the lure just prior to it hitting the bottom. I'll also vertical jig for a few seconds at the completion of the cast. I don't use any live bait as I am not sucessful with itfor some reason.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

EZ, for whatever reasons, the bite on crawlers does not kick in until post spawn over here. It'll get you some sheephead though! 

Like Shortdrift said, hair jigs bounced off the bottom. The guys I know all use stinger hooks like Hetfield's setup and all tip the jig with a shiner.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

fugarwi7 said:


> Although I can image what they look like, can anyone post a pic or two of the different types of purple hair jigs they had success with, including sizes and head types, ie, round, minnow, stand up, etc? I typically troll and have only had marginal success jigging (at Erie)...so I want to stock up for the spring outing...and I figured I better do that soon since all you locals will have cleaned out the tackle shops up there by the time us out-of-towners arrive!


The jigs I tie are exactly the same as the (2) purple jigs het posted. I'll have plenty extra when the outing comes around so look me up, same for anyone else here. If you are to buy jigs, look for ones with flat sides, they are key as they let the jig fall much faster and straighter with current and waves. Round, football, etc. jigs get pushed around a lot more and do not get the "snap" jigging presentation you'll be going for.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Het, prety lookin jigs i see u like them pretty colors!!!

JIG fishin is on of my favorite pastimes......on that Day and *only* that day ..Kev did better than me jiggin. (due to the short strikes and kev have the stinger)..*LOL*.... I perfer vib-e's on cold ,rotten days( hands get cold dippin for minnies)... and on mosquito. early bite they dominate..IMO

..Big Johnson got me hooked on them Vib-es... but there are plenty of days that the reef walleye's love them purple jigs.... and some days they want a normal jig with a green plastic grub tail.... just gotts find what works best for that day and for you!!

FRank


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My results are similar to the others here.

Most days last year hair jigs with a fast retrieve out produced everything else by a pretty big margin. We did catch plenty on Vib-e's but fished more with the jigs.

Years and years ago I used to use jigs and minnows on the reefs in early spring. Now we do not use minnows at all, we find we don't need them.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info men...I will have a few on board to try when the time comes around...curious about another jig I saw in Cabelas...probably using these for Steelies, but wonder if they would work on eyes...they have an articulating body behind the jig head, some dressed with a hook, others below the jig hook and dressed with hair and a bead...anybody ever try these?

I would guess them to be too small (1/8 oz) unless it is dead calm, but a jig maker could build the same thing with little more weight...just curious!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> hook, your bottom bouncer method killed them for us this last year off vermilion, except we used 1/2 crawler and floating harness. think that would work on the deeper reefs? we had a stiff NW wind the day it really worked best.


Keep in mind I only use this as a second rod while working a jig in the early spring.  Years ago when I use to fish the Maumee and Sandusky rivers the bait of choice was a doll fly. They were very similar to the hair jigs without a stinger and the color was Kelly green. I've taking fish in the lake with this same jig but hands down ...purple hair jigs with a stinger is the ticket for the early season bite. And yes, I prefer a minnow hooked on the stinger and main jig hook...just a personal preference.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's a place GotOne told me about. A dozen jigs for around $14 plus shipping, with a stinger hook already attached.

Can't beat that. Nice selection of wights and colors, as well.



http://www.captainhookstackle.com/store/products.php?pid=jigs


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

What do you guys mean they dont hit crawlers by then? The best day I ever had at Erie was on a head boat only about 1 mile from shore on April 20th. I got 2 eight pounders and we got 12 Fish Ohio's between me and my bud. All we were using was Erie Dearies with a worm. Don't believe you can't catch them with a worm at this time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> What do you guys mean they dont hit crawlers by then? The best day I ever had at Erie was on a head boat only about 1 mile from shore on April 20th. I got 2 eight pounders and we got 12 Fish Ohio's between me and my bud. All we were using was Erie Dearies with a worm. Don't believe you can't catch them with a worm at this time.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

As ypu progress into the second half of April and then May, the fish are starting to put on the heavy feedbag and will take "meat". You hit fish that were finished spawning and were on a strong feed. Try tossing the Erie Dearie in March or early April and let us know how you do. You may be onto something that has not produced well in the past.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> What do you guys mean they dont hit crawlers by then? The best day I ever had at Erie was on a head boat only about 1 mile from shore on April 20th. I got 2 eight pounders and we got 12 Fish Ohio's between me and my bud. All we were using was Erie Dearies with a worm. Don't believe you can't catch them with a worm at this time.


Sounds like a good day on the lake. What year was that?

Two eight pounders and 12 fish O's, Do you remember the lengths of the Fish O's? you and your buddy took home?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Sounds like a good day on the lake. What year was that?
> 
> Two eight pounders and 12 fish O's, Do you remember the lengths of the Fish O's? you and your buddy took home?


Maybe he meant 12 fish O's on the entire headboat  12 Fish ohio Walleyes in one year is a feat let alone on one trip between two guys !


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Gotta love Vibee'in on Erie---there is no better way to get a walleye in my opinion than with a blade right below you. I've seen it both ways too- all they want are purple hairs one day and then they jump to Vibees.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The year was 93' I believe. It was aboard the Sassy Sal out of Port Clinton. We (meaning my bud and I) had 5 fish between 28" up to almost 30 and 12 over 25". I could swear the Fish Ohio back then was 25" not 28" like it is now, and the limit was 6 each. I remember the Capt telling us he was going to have to go out like 12-15 miles because the water was stained and nobody was catching them anywhere close. I was mad because i'd just drove 2 hours and now im going on a 2 1/2 hour boat ride each way. On the way out we're barely out of port still not past the first buoy yet and I hear the engine lower. The Capt comes on the intercom and tells us that he's marking fish stacked up on each others shoulders below us. He said since we had no time to waste that we were going to just do one drift and if it didnt produce we were going to go back to plan. Long story short we stayed within a mile of shore the whole day. The boat was packed to the gills with maybe 60 people and I believe everyone limited out. Of course some people caught less but were given fish by people who caught over their limit so everyone was happy. It was a stellar day for sure.

I've probably been on 25 head boat trips and 1 charter out of Port Clinton in the last 15 years and have been shutout on probably half of them. As a matter of fact the biggest walleye ive ever got there not on that one trip was about 24" and wouldn't you know it was enough to win the big fish pool on the boat that day.  

Since my father has passed ive found a bunch of old fishing pics in his stuff. I posted a few pig smallies today from a trip a few years ago. I have only one pic of me with the 5 big walleyes ones laid out in front of us and now im on a mission to find it!

I remember I was using a 1oz gold Erie Dearie to get them all. The Capt was calling me old 1 ounce all day as we were slaying them. 

So I realize that this was a fluke occurance since ive never reproduced this success in my many trips to the area since then. Since my boat is only a 15ft Yarcraft and i'm a virgin cappy on Erie i'll probably not go out much further than 1 mile even if its glassy. I'm just going to drag a harness on one pole and cast the Dearie on another and hope for a repeat of 93!

Question for anyone-can you catch smallies within a mile of shore? I've never went for them at Erie. Do they nest in the shallows near shore or do they go out to the reefs and do that?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Question for anyone-can you catch smallies within a mile of shore? I've never went for them at Erie. Do they nest in the shallows near shore or do they go out to the reefs and do that?


Smallies can be hammered within an 1/8 of a mile from shore off Huron (Ruggles Reef). Put in at Cranberry Creek Marina and you will be fishin' within a matter of minutes. Jiggin' off the reef in late April and the month of May produces eyes and smallies.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Put in at Cranberry Creek Marina



Not this guy


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's another source for some good lookin jigs.



http://www.riverwalleyes.com/bucktail-jigs.html


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Not this guy


Man that sucks !  A battle wound on that new Lund ! Been there before, had to be a NE wind that day that pushed you into the wall eh. Winds pushing out of the north definitely make it tough coming into that narrow channel. I use my old 16ft. starcraft aluminum if I go to Cranberry, not worried about that getting dinged up.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I just saw a program on Versus a few days ago where they were fishing for smallies on Erie. The host said the best part was they were only going to go a few thousand yards out to the end of a breakwall. They said the swirling currents and rocks attracted the bass and they were using minnows for bait. They never showed how they were using minnows though. Do you think they were using jigs tipped with minnies? I did notice them casting and not lifing and dropping but they never showed the lure. What kinda minnies do you use when jigging?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> I just saw a program on Versus a few days ago where they were fishing for smallies on Erie. The host said the best part was they were only going to go a few thousand yards out to the end of a breakwall. They said the swirling currents and rocks attracted the bass and they were using minnows for bait. They never showed how they were using minnows though. Do you think they were using jigs tipped with minnies? I did notice them casting and not lifing and dropping but they never showed the lure. What kinda minnies do you use when jigging?


I usually tip my jigs with shiners, but I guess a Goby would work also!!LOL!!!!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> What kinda minnies do you use when jigging?


Emerald Shiners. Leeches work well too. You can drop shot or use plain jig with a twister tail. I don't target smallies but I hear the goby imitation soft plastic works well with the drop shot rig.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Man that sucks !  A battle wound on that new Lund ! Been there before, had to be a NE wind that day that pushed you into the wall eh.


Had a very strong east wind producing 4-5 footers. Just when I thought I was OK, I got sucked into the wall. The bite was very hot that day, so it made it a little easier to take.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Pigster, the West end has changed in the last 14 years. Not trying to start anything here. The fishing patterns are really different. I can't tell you the last walleye I caught on an Erie dearie.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Pigster, the West end has changed in the last 14 years. Not trying to start anything here. The fishing patterns are really different. I can't tell you the last walleye I caught on an Erie dearie.


When drifting for eyes thats the only lure I use. If the eyes are there, dearies will hookem'!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Pigster, the West end has changed in the last 14 years. Not trying to start anything here. The fishing patterns are really different. I can't tell you the last walleye I caught on an Erie dearie.


The gold erie dearie worked pretty well off Huron this year, outfished the weapons.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Erie Dearies versus Hair Jigs and Vib-E's


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> The gold erie dearie worked pretty well off Huron this year, outfished the weapons.


My fishing waters are west of PortClinton... way west, sometimes bordering Michigan Line. Draw a line from Davis Besse all the way west to the Con Edison towers and those are usually where I stick to. I know it's weird, but the patterns are a little different than the deep waters off of Huron and east of there.

The WEAPON works, but i use my own version. I was using a single hook, single blade harness on a Carolina rig set-up long before the ERIE-DEARIE dude marketed the WEAPON.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

KaGee said:


> My fishing waters are west of PortClinton... way west, sometimes bordering Michigan Line. Draw a line from Davis Besse all the way west to the Con Edison towers and those are usually where I stick to. I know it's weird, but the patterns are a little different than the deep waters off of Huron and east of there.
> 
> The WEAPON works, but i use my own version. I was using a single hook, single blade harness on a Carolina rig set-up long before the ERIE-DEARIE dude marketed the WEAPON.


I make my own "weapons" also, a lot cheaper that's for sure. Just wondering what "patterns" are you referring to ? We were catching eyes nearly all summer long in 15-20 fow off Huron so we weren't fishing deep water at all, but the water temps. were moderate all summer long. I mainly troll but when I take the wife and kids out we will drift, we did well with the walleye wonders in gold also.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Shortdrift, you forgot the trollers. Or you won't let them in the tourney, because they will have all the big fish! lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> Shortdrift, you forgot the trollers. Or you won't let them in the tourney, because they will have all the big fish! lol


there shakin now  hahaha..i'll be :T :T :T


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"Shortdrift, you forgot the trollers. Or you won't let them in the tourney, because they will have all the big fish!" lol ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Right on! :B Thats where I'll be after puting a limit in the livewell casting Hair Jigs against Erie Dearies.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I caught some eyes the last week of August on Erie Deries fishing around ruggles this year.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I caught some eyes the last week of August on Erie Deries fishing around ruggles this year.


Shhhhh.......  Weight forwards don't catch a thing.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I caught all my fish this year on gold harnesses(after the jig bite on purple hair jigs). If you are casting and drifting only need those two lures - at least last year


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I caught fish with Erie Dearies in Lorain in July . Does that count?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the Jig I tie. Purple with Chartreuse trim and Flashaboo.
When I tie a Chartreuse I'll reverse the colors. A second trim with Chartreuse is Orange. I always use Red thread which I feel simulates the gill area.

This particular Jig has caught over 60 walleye.










Material used: Bucktail main fur, synthetic trim fur as well as Flashaboo. Rod guide winding thread and Orvis head cement. Powder paint for Jig Head color.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you tip it with a minnow?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried minnow tipping twice and didn't do any good. I don't feel the walleye on the reef are doing anything other than striking instinctively. Now get out into deep water adjacent to the reef and the minnow might make a difference. Last year CW261, his son Fisherman261 and I caught walleye in deep water until we grew tired of it. Constant doubles and many triples. All with a bare, purple hair jig. In fact, it was the one pictured.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice looking jigs.....

i'll take 10 of those 5 in each color....Short Drift.... where do i send the check...LOL


Frank


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know if ther is an official sign up list or whatever, but Rugged Sea Horse and I will be planning on attending.

I'll try to get my pops to come too.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Why all of a sudden am I getting a red x on a pic. from Shortdrifts picture of his jig?
KYBOB


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried to re-post it but couldn't. Probably has to do with the current Site reconstruction which is still being done. Send me your regular E-Mail address in a PM and I'll send you a copy of the jig picture.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Try looking in Shortdrift's Photo Directory here at this link...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/

The new photo hosting isn't integrated with the new site upgrade yet, but the pic should be there.

Look here too and you'll find them...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/search.php?searchid=8


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey geys .i have fished all over the west basin but never targeted the reefs .what iam getting at is iam going to the spring outing and wanted to know how u fish them .do drift or anchor or what. i dont want to go up there blind 

thanks jim


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Most all of us are either Drifting or Trolling for the eyes at the reef areas.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

well if ya get out ealry enough... one could anchor jig for them aswell.. but trolling /drifting = bigger fish...... 90 % of the time IMO...


frank


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks geys// i do both mainly trolling .


----------

